# New Pikes Peak 1:43 S1 from Minichamps



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check this out. Audi's Sport Quattro S1 that won Pikes Peak at the hands of Walter Roehrl in 1987.








more here... http://www.minichamps.de


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New Pikes Peak 1:43 S1 from Minichamps ([email protected])*

What an insane car.


----------

